# SSD für OS , 2x HDD für Raid 0 (Datenspeicher) einrichten. Brauche Hilfe



## hansmaulwurf88 (27. September 2010)

*SSD für OS , 2x HDD für Raid 0 (Datenspeicher) einrichten. Brauche Hilfe*

Hallo !

bin neu hier  erstmal hallo an alle !

hab das hier schon im crosshair iv formula sammelthread gepostet...bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das da reingehört. 

habe gestern mein neuen pc bestellt, mainboard ist das crosshair iv formula, cpu der phenom ii 1090t

die SSD ist eine ocz vertex 2 extendet 60 gb (was ist eig. der unterschied zwischen vertex 2 und vertex 2 extendet ?) die 2 platten für den Raid 0 verbund sind Samsung Spin Point F3 HDD´s

habe schon ein bisschen im internet rumgesucht aber zu meiner frage nichts passendes gefunden.

ich möchte windows 7 ultimate 64 bit auf eine solid state platte installieren. im bios sollte ich vor der installation auf ahci umstellen oder ? wie funktioniert das genau ? ist das ahci dann für alle verbauten speichermedien aktiv oder kann ich das zu jeder einzelnen platte seperat einstellen ?

als datenträger für alle anderen daten ausser windows will ich ein raid 0 verband laufen lassen.

wie installier/aktiviere ich das bei 2 angeschlossenen hdd´s ? noch vor der windows installation auf das Solid State Drive oder ist der Raid 0 verbund erst danach dran wenn windows komplett installiert ist ?

also nochmal zusammengefasst: 

windows - Solid State Drive
Daten - Raid 0 Verband aus 2 Festplatten.

wie stell ich das ein ? 


danke schonmal !

mfg


----------



## replax (27. September 2010)

*AW: SSD für OS , 2x HDD für Raid 0 (Datenspeicher) einrichten. Brauche Hilfe*

hallo,

ersteinmal wollte ich dir einen tipp geben, oder besser gesagt fragen, ob ein RAID0 system wirklich sinnvoll ist.
RAID0 bietet eine doppelt so hohe warscheinlichkeit das alle deine daten bei einem festplattenausfall weg sind. außerdem bietet es ca. die doppelte lese -und schreibgeschwindigkeit im gegensatz zu einer platte.
Der Vorteil eines RAID0 systems gegenüber einem RAID1 systems ist also einzig die erhöhte schreibgeschwindigkeit. der nachteil gegenüber RAID1 ist die halbierte MTBF (mean time between failures).
jeder muss für sich selbst sehen ob ein raid0 system sinnvoll ist, für mich wäre der nachteil klar überlegen, gerade wenn es darum geht, eine ssd mit einem raid zu betreiben, da die unwichtigen daten auf der ssd seien werden, wohingegen die wichtigen daten nun deutlich einfacher über bord gehen können.
das ändert sich natürlich grundlegend wenn du ein gutes backup system benutzt.

zum eistellen:
erstmal musst du im bios auf ahci umstellen. dann würde ich windows installieren (die festplatten würde ich noch nichteinmal anschließen).
nach der windowsinstallation kannst du dann beide festplattten an die raid fähigen sata verbindungen stecken, raid im bios einstellen und dann ggf. weitere einstellungen (treiber etc.) unter windows installieren.


----------



## hansmaulwurf88 (27. September 2010)

*AW: SSD für OS , 2x HDD für Raid 0 (Datenspeicher) einrichten. Brauche Hilfe*

hallo !

danke für die antwort !

da auf die raid platten nur daten kommen die schnell wieder zu beschaffen sind und ich noch eine externe festplatte in zukunft für backup nutzen möchte ist das nicht so schlimm.

hat jede einzelne festplatte eine untergruppe im bios bei der man ide, ahci, oder raid einstellen kann ?

gibt es irgendwas was ich bei der SSD vor der windows installation noch machen / beachten muss ausser im bios auf ahci umzustellen ? 

ist TRIM nach der windows installation schon aktiviert oder muss ich da nachträglich noch was einstellen ? 

wie ist das mit einem firmware update der SSD ? wird das vor der Windows installation gemacht oder geht das danach auch noch ?

mfg Hansmaulwurf


----------



## ZeroToxin (27. September 2010)

*AW: SSD für OS , 2x HDD für Raid 0 (Datenspeicher) einrichten. Brauche Hilfe*

stell im Bios auf RAID, dann hat die SSD auch die AHCI funktionen. is wesentlich weniger umständlich.

den raidverbund kannste noch vor der windows instal einrichten, außer du hast noch daten drauf die du erst sichern musst.

edit: normalerweise gibts keine unterfunktionen für jede platte.
d.h. entweder RAID, AHCI oder IDE. stell auf Raid ^^

TRIM ist aktiviert, sobald AHCI oder RAID eingestellt ist, wobei das auch auf die Firmware ankommt. d.h. am besten erst erkundigen ob du n FW Update machen musst um raid nutzen zu können


----------



## hansmaulwurf88 (27. September 2010)

*AW: SSD für OS , 2x HDD für Raid 0 (Datenspeicher) einrichten. Brauche Hilfe*

okay, also auf raid stellen... kann man dann die 2 hdd´s auswählen die als Raid 0 laufen sollen ?

auf was für einem Raid mode läuft dann die SSD wenn sie einzeln angeschlossen ist ? 

(sorry für die vielen fragen, will nur gerüstet sein wenn die ganze hardware kommt)


----------



## ZeroToxin (27. September 2010)

*AW: SSD für OS , 2x HDD für Raid 0 (Datenspeicher) einrichten. Brauche Hilfe*

die SSD läuft wenn RAID ausgewählt is genau wie bei AHCI, da beide die selben funktionen bieten. nur das RAID eben RAIDverbund noch aktiviert.

die 2 HDDs kannste dann während des bootvorgangs auswählen und koppeln. da kommt n eigenes raidmenü


----------



## hansmaulwurf88 (27. September 2010)

*AW: SSD für OS , 2x HDD für Raid 0 (Datenspeicher) einrichten. Brauche Hilfe*

also die ssd auf raid stellen und während der windows 7 installation dann die 2 hdd´s koppeln ? muss man da wieder treiber einbinden wie bei xp oder hat win7 die treiber schon ?


----------



## roheed (27. September 2010)

*AW: SSD für OS , 2x HDD für Raid 0 (Datenspeicher) einrichten. Brauche Hilfe*

Hey, 

ich hab die gleiche Konfig! 
Sprich 1 X SSD und 2 HDD im Raid.

Habs vollgendermaßen zum laufen gebracht (Zwar mit Intel controller, aber sollte bei dir ähnlich funzen)

1. SSD und HDD anschließen
2. Im Bios Controller auf Raid stellen
3. Raid mit den 2 HDD einrichten (Raid bios)
4. Im Bios Controller auf AHCI umstellen
5. Bootreihenfolge SSD ganz nach oben
6. Win7 auf die SSD installieren (Achtung win7 nicht auf die HDD installieren da sonst der Raid futsch ist)
7. Wenn Win7 drauf, deinen Raid/Controller Treiber deines MB draufmachen 
8. neustart und dann sollten die zwei HDD im Raid erkannt werden!

So ähnlich hab ich es bei mir gemacht ohne Probs.


----------



## 4clocker (27. September 2010)

*AW: SSD für OS , 2x HDD für Raid 0 (Datenspeicher) einrichten. Brauche Hilfe*

Bei der "extendet" kannst du mehr Speicherplatz nutzen als bei der normalen Version. Da ist weniger Speicher für den Controller oder reserviert. Hab aber selbst kein Plan was das für Vor-und Nachteile hat


----------



## roheed (27. September 2010)

*AW: SSD für OS , 2x HDD für Raid 0 (Datenspeicher) einrichten. Brauche Hilfe*

naja im Prinzip kann man es sich so erklären...

Bei einer SSD werden idr 20% vom speicher für den Controller 
reserviert, einfach ausgedrückt für den cache und speicherzellen schreib "random" glaub auch Wear Levelling genannt.

Bei der ex. Version wird dieser bereich von 20% auf 10% verkleinert.
Diese 10 % differenz kann man jetzt selber nutzen. 

Meine 80 gb SSD hat auch die ex. Firmware drauf, so dass ich anstatt 80GB 90GB bekommen hab.


Ich würde auch behaupten, dass wenn du eine ex. SSD voll machst diese schneller vereckt als eine 
die mehr reserve Speicher bekommen hat...

Grund : Jede zelle kann nur ca. 10 000 mal beschrieben werden.
Das die zelle so lange wie möglich überlebt, wird sie so selten wie möglich beschrieben.
Soll heißen, zelle wird beschrieben, beim nächsten schreib anfrage nimmt der Controller 
automatisch die nächste zelle. Ist er am ende, fängt er wieder von vorne an usw. 
Desto weniger freien speicher du übrig hast, desto schneller ist die erste zelle wieder dran!

Mal angenommen du hättest nur noch 2 freie zellen, wären diese 2 zellen vermutlich bereits
nach 4 wochen defekt! Aber da du mehrere millionen zellen hast sind die 10t schreib zyklen 
pro zelle nicht mehr ganz so kritisch.


----------



## 4clocker (27. September 2010)

*AW: SSD für OS , 2x HDD für Raid 0 (Datenspeicher) einrichten. Brauche Hilfe*

Das heist - eine Größere Platte sollte bei gleichem Datenvolumen wesentlich länger halten?


----------



## roheed (27. September 2010)

*AW: SSD für OS , 2x HDD für Raid 0 (Datenspeicher) einrichten. Brauche Hilfe*

ja auf jeden fall!

ich hab 55gb frei macht keine ahnung wieviel freie Zellen!
Angenommen ich hätte nur noch 5gb frei, kann sich glaub jeder vorstellen
das die erste freie zelle viel öfters dran ist als wenn ich 55gb freie Zellen habe 

Wie gesagt, die Zellen werden im durchlauf beschrieben. Desto mehr freie Zellen übrig sind
desto seltener muß die einzelne zelle herhalten!

Anderst ausgedrückt : 
angenommen ihr habt ne fahrgemeinschaft mit 4 fahrern! Jeder ist eine woche dran!
Also mußt du pro jahr ca. 12 wochen fahren! Hast du allerdings ne fahrgemeinschaft mit 52 fahrern 
mußt du nur noch eine Woche im Jahr fahren. Im prinzip kannst du das auf die SSD übertragen.

Natürlich ist das ganze thema wear leveling noch etwas kompexer als hier dargestellt
aber um es sich grob vorstellen zu können denke ich reicht das erstmal ^^
Zudem mußte ich grad nach etwas googlen feststellen, das es mittlerweile 
mehrere arten von wear leveling gibt XD manche nehmen nur die freien zellen, 
das andere ist auch in der lage volle zellen umzuverlagern um die zellen gleichmässiger abzunutzen. 
Welches system jetzt direkt der SF controller nimmt weiß ich nicht. Ich vermute aber stark die mit
den freien zellen wie von mir beschrieben. Aber ich glaub ich mach mal ne anfrage im Corsair forum dann bin ich schlauer ^^


----------



## Jakopo (27. September 2010)

*AW: SSD für OS , 2x HDD für Raid 0 (Datenspeicher) einrichten. Brauche Hilfe*



ZeroToxin schrieb:


> TRIM ist aktiviert, sobald AHCI oder RAID eingestellt ist, wobei das auch auf die Firmware ankommt. d.h. am besten erst erkundigen ob du n FW Update machen musst um raid nutzen zu können



Ist zwar nicht mein Thread aber ich häng mich mal hier rein.

Ich liebäugel auch mit einer SSD, besitze aber ein vergleichsweise altes S775 Mainboard. Dort habe ich im Bios gar nicht die Möglichkeit AHCI auszuwählen, nur IDE.
Hab ich dadurch gar keine TRIM Möglichkeit?


----------



## hansmaulwurf88 (27. September 2010)

*AW: SSD für OS , 2x HDD für Raid 0 (Datenspeicher) einrichten. Brauche Hilfe*

danke für die ausfürliche beschreibung !

die ssd hatte ich eig. nur für windows gedacht, bei spielen ists egal ob man die daten auf die ssd oder die raid kombo installiert oder ? bei der ssd werden die daten ja einfach nur schneller geladen aber mit der performance dann im spiel hat das nichts zu tun oder ? (mehr fps oder so ? )

nach euren anleitungen werde ich das denkichmal schaffen ! 

das raid boot menü ist schon auf dem mainboard bios vorhanden oder muss man das extra von einer cd laden ?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. September 2010)

*AW: SSD für OS , 2x HDD für Raid 0 (Datenspeicher) einrichten. Brauche Hilfe*

Ne der RAID Kontroller hat ein eigenes Bios. Wenn du RAID im Mainboard Bios aktivierst dann kommt beim Booten nach dem Standart Bios noch das RAID Bios, mit welcher Taste du da rein kommst ist von Board zu Board unterschiedlich, oft ist es F1,F2. Aber das kannst du bei dir im Handbuch nachlesen welche Taste es genau ist.


----------



## hansmaulwurf88 (28. September 2010)

*AW: SSD für OS , 2x HDD für Raid 0 (Datenspeicher) einrichten. Brauche Hilfe*

okay, dankeschön ! wenn was nicht klappen sollte meld ich mich nochmal


----------



## roheed (28. September 2010)

*AW: SSD für OS , 2x HDD für Raid 0 (Datenspeicher) einrichten. Brauche Hilfe*



> die ssd hatte ich eig. nur für windows gedacht, bei spielen ists egal ob man die daten auf die ssd oder die raid kombo installiert oder ? bei der ssd werden die daten ja einfach nur schneller geladen aber mit der performance dann im spiel hat das nichts zu tun oder ? (mehr fps oder so ? )


Hey, also mehr FPS darfst du nicht erwarten, dass hat damit idr nichts zu tun.
Aber die Ladezeiten verkürzen sich drastisch!
Bei mir sahs mit starcraft 2 levelladezeit ca so aus :
- SSD = 40s
- Raid0 = 70s


EDIT ::::

Ich hab ja mal im Corsair Forum nachgefragt wie es mit dem verschleiß der SSD und dem thema Wear Levelling aussieht. 
Wie bereits oben schon vorsichtig erwähnt^^war mein Wissen bereits überholt und die SSD verschiebt auch volle Zellen 
um die Zellen so gleichmässig wie möglich abzunutzen...
hier gehts zum Thread http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?p=468573#post468573

Somit ist es also "fast" egal wie voll eine SSD ist. Meine alte info, dass nur freie zellen durchgezappt werden sind somit hinfällig.

wer sich noch weiter zu diesem thema belesen möcht findet hier noch paar zeilen zu diesem thema :
http://www.chip.de/artikel/SSD-So-haelt-die-Hightech-Festplatte-8x-laenger-3_37897026.html

und wenn man nur lange genug sucht findet man auch hier noch einen sehr interesanten bericht zu wear leveling, 
reservierten Bereich uvm.

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...-s599-mit-erweiterter-kapazitaet.html?start=1


----------



## hansmaulwurf88 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SSD für OS , 2x HDD für Raid 0 (Datenspeicher) einrichten. Brauche Hilfe*

sicher das TRIM funktioniert wenn ich im bios RAID aktiviere ?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SSD für OS , 2x HDD für Raid 0 (Datenspeicher) einrichten. Brauche Hilfe*

Ja auf jedenfall geht dann die Trim Funktion. Wenn du aber auf nummer sicher gehen willst, lad dir orbmuk2k runter da bekommst du dann angezeigt ob Trim aktive ist oder nicht. Der Link zum Download ist under dem Bild, 
Drive Controller Info - AHCI / TRIM Detection - Forum de Luxx


----------



## hansmaulwurf88 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SSD für OS , 2x HDD für Raid 0 (Datenspeicher) einrichten. Brauche Hilfe*

sicher das Trim dann wirklich aktiv ist ? habe überall gelesen das nur die original windows treiber und irgendwelche intel treiber TRIM unterstützen wenn man im bios auf RAID stellt? oder ist das ne alte information ?

ich finde den download link nicht ?  (sorry habs gefunden ^^ )

welche treiber muss ich dann auf meinem mainboard installieren ? die von amd oder von microsoft?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SSD für OS , 2x HDD für Raid 0 (Datenspeicher) einrichten. Brauche Hilfe*

Kommt drauf an was für ein Kontroller bei dir auf dem Board ist. Wenn du einen intel SATA Kontroller hast dann nimm den Intel Treiber der ist besser. Bei allen anderen kannst du den von Windows lassen da es keinen nennneswerten Unterschiede gibt.


----------



## hansmaulwurf88 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SSD für OS , 2x HDD für Raid 0 (Datenspeicher) einrichten. Brauche Hilfe*

ich hab den 890fx chipsatz auf meinem board. Also raid einrichten, die 2 samsung platten im raid 0 laufen lassen, den microsoft treiber verwenden und TRIM bleibt bei meiner SSD aktiv ? 

hab gerade mal crystal mark disk über meine vertex 2 laufen lassen. sind die werte normal ?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SSD für OS , 2x HDD für Raid 0 (Datenspeicher) einrichten. Brauche Hilfe*

Job sind normal aber die besten Ergebnisse bring immer noch der ATTO Bench nimm den mal.
ATTO Disk Benchmark - Download - CHIP Online
Hir sind mein Werte von meiner Corsair force 120 SSD


----------

